# Dover De Any Nascar Fans



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Looking for some help on camping at the track. We have done bus trips to Dover, But this year were looking at camping. During the past months have been trying to get in at local campgrounds, No Luck. So were looking to camp in one of the lots at the track, If there are any past campers from the Dover race any help would be appreciated. Mainly looking for info on the water truck and the honey wagon service, any in's and out's would help out. Thanks in advance. Paul


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I haven't camped there but live about 10 miles from the track. I will see what info I can find for you.

Gary


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I just camped in Charlotte with people who go to Dover to camp every year. I will find out what you need to do.

Darlene


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

People camp at Killens Pond for the races, it's about 1/2 hour south of the track.
http://www.destateparks.com/kpsp/kpsp.htm

They also camp at Midway Slots in Harrington, DE again about 1/2 hour south of the track.

Hope this helps a little

Will


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Check out Race Recon on Laidback Racing 

Not Specific to Dover, but generally when camping at NASCAR events:

Get there as early as you can. The campgrounds are extremely tight. The later you arrive, the harder it will be to get into a spot. At Darlington this year, the bumper of a Class C ripped the front end off of a Lexus as the C was trying to maneuver into his spot.









Honey Wagon Service. They will be everywhere RVâ€™s are parked. I think the price goes up by $5 every time I go to a race. We paid $35 at Bristol and Darlington (Didnâ€™t need to at Charlotte)

Water Trucks. Donâ€™t count on them. I have seen them, but never used them. We saw a water truck for the first time in a speedway campground in Charlotte a few years ago. I think they charged $25 for up to 50 gallons. At Darlington this year, one company had an agreement with the campground to provide Water trucks and Honey Wagon Service so the water truck was in the campground all the time but I do not know how much they charged. This was the first time I have seen water service at Darlington. Most campgrounds will have a water source somewhere. I have seen people link lots of hoses and keep everyone full. I have seen a lot of portable jugs and barrels being filled, etc. We us a 45 gallon portable water tank from Camping World. When I need to top of the fresh tank, I put the water bag on top of the truck and let gravity feed the water. It is a little pricey, but works great without much hassle.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I spoke with my friend who camps in Dover and he said that most of the camping around Dover is reserved, but there is some first come/first serve camping as well. He suggested going to the Dover Mall. It would be about $200 and it is dry camping, but it is within walking distance of the casinos and the track. He said to email him and he would give you all the particulars. He also has 4 tickets if anyone is interested.

[email protected] (Jeff)

Have a good time

Darlene


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank to all for the help. I'll be emailing soon. Thanks Again Paul


----------

